# Diablo 3



## mongey (Aug 26, 2014)

so picked this up on saturday for PS4 and after another 4 hour session last night I realsied I'm kinda addicted to it right now . never played a diablo game before other than trying the demo on 360 last year 

I feel like the game should be boring ,as I'm charging my way through another simliair onslaugt ,but for some reason its addictive as hell 

went with a witch doctor . seemed like a cool alternative from the usual knights and wizards .at level 33 so starting to get some good carnage going on 

not really sure what I should be doing with all the stuff I'm collecting, is it better to sell it for gold or break it down with the blacksmith ? gold doesnt seem that usefull right now as I find better stuff than gets sold ? its good for health potions and repairing gear but thats it . for a while I was tryign to keep every rare item I found but realsing now there is just way too much stuff


----------



## vilk (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm probably also going to get this game now that I've got a gaming computer headed my way. The 'repetition' of diablo was something I always enjoyed about it. As a teen I used to just throw on some Nile and watch my dude hack his way through thousands of ............s while my mind wandered about this that and the other


speaking of, is the game still played using a mouse? If so I might have to get one.


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 29, 2014)

I like the control scheme for the console versions better. Feels so much smoother.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 31, 2014)

I was actually debating on buying it last night browsing through walmart 
PC of course


----------



## Default_M (Aug 31, 2014)

So good. When you think about what you actually do it should be shit, but for some reason it's the best game ever.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 31, 2014)

As it is now, it's an infinitely better game than when they released it. Finally glad to be rid of that damn auction house.


----------



## Aso (Sep 11, 2014)

I have friends that have recently started playing again. They played when the game first came out and quick after a few months. I finally convinced one of them to come back and try the expansion and now the whole group and more are back playing.


----------



## MFB (Sep 14, 2014)

Got started on my character today with the PS4 version, feels so much nicer than the PC one. Hell, when I originally played as a Monk I didn't even know there was a dodge-roll button, but on the PS it's just a flick of the stick. Rolled Crusader this time for some variation and I'm really enjoying it; he's both offensive and defensive, as well as good at crowd control with his skills. Slower than the Monk (or so it feels) but overall he's crushing it for me. 

Found WAY better gear than I feel like I should have as well, like, I'm only level 7 but I've got a shield that dropped with a 59 armor rating + 19% block chance and I forget what amount of damage it blocks. Like, it was a ridiculously high jump since the one I was using before that was only like, 12-15 armor rating and half the block chance.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 16, 2014)

MFB said:


> Got started on my character today with the PS4 version, feels so much nicer than the PC one. Hell, when I originally played as a Monk I didn't even know there was a dodge-roll button, but on the PS it's just a flick of the stick. Rolled Crusader this time for some variation and I'm really enjoying it; he's both offensive and defensive, as well as good at crowd control with his skills. Slower than the Monk (or so it feels) but overall he's crushing it for me.



There's no dodge-roll on PC. It's console-exclusive. 

Crusader's pretty fun. One-hands a two-hand weapon and doesn't afraid of anything. Also fairly impossible to kill with a decent shield setup. I played a lot of Diablo 3 over the summer and it's extremely fun. It's grinding, pure and simple, grinding for gear over and over, but there's something very satisfying about finally getting a ridiculously powerful legendary item and putting it into practice.

Also starting a new character and putting Imperial gems in their equipment leads to some hilarious overkill. My level 70 wizard seemed to get a metric f_u_cktonne of rubies, so I started a barbarian who proceeded to become the murdertrain incarnate as soon as I got equipment with gem slots.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

MFB said:


> Found WAY better gear than I feel like I should have as well, like, I'm only level 7 but I've got a shield that dropped with a 59 armor rating + 19% block chance and I forget what amount of damage it blocks. Like, it was a ridiculously high jump since the one I was using before that was only like, 12-15 armor rating and half the block chance.



Crusader is indeed slower.

If you hadn't played for months, they way upped loot numbers when the expansion came out. The old gear is completely laughable now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 16, 2014)

I bought this game a few months after its release because I'm a die-hard Diablo fangirl. I could not have been more disappointed. Everything with this game was wrong. It started off way too easy, then around Act II-III on inferno, it become near impossible to beat; unless of course, you had a sizeable credit/debit card and could buy skill on the auction house. I had to learn to be trade savvy, and buy/barter legendaries until I had millions in gold and decent enough gear for my barbarian and npc to take on most of the hordes. In frustration, I just stopped playing for a couple of years.

I came back to my PC version and it's like playing a different game. The game has a more gradual game difficulty, way better loot (I found gear with my barbarian in 10 minutes that outstripped the gear that I spent forever wheeling and dealing to get in the auction house) and no more damn auction house. I also dig the addition of seasonal characters with unique items that can only be found during that season. Makes for a good challenge and lets me try and find rare loot.

Granted these days I'm too busy to get much game time in, but when I do, I put a few hours into this game where I can. The wizard in this game is pretty powerful, though I'm still only on my initial playthrough.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2014)

Varcolac said:


> Crusader's pretty fun. One-hands a two-hand weapon and doesn't afraid of anything. Also fairly impossible to kill with a decent shield setup



Hey look at that, that's precisely how I'm running my Crusader now that I've unlocked the skill  I'm also most likely going to swap out my Sweep Attack skill for Blessed Hammer to further my crowd control abilities - but it'll all depend on how much damage it does to them compared to SA; which is ironic since Shield Bash also deals a lot of damage, but it's to a single enemy vs multiple. I do also need to check out Smite vs Slash, and see how that is. The Justice skill that comes later where you hurl a hammer seems kind of silly and turns your Crusader from a tanker into a longer range attacker which it - IMO - is the exact opposite of what it's meant to be.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 16, 2014)

MFB said:


> Hey look at that, that's precisely how I'm running my Crusader now that I've unlocked the skill  I'm also most likely going to swap out my Sweep Attack skill for Blessed Hammer to further my crowd control abilities - but it'll all depend on how much damage it does to them compared to SA; which is ironic since Shield Bash also deals a lot of damage, but it's to a single enemy vs multiple. I do also need to check out Smite vs Slash, and see how that is. The Justice skill that comes later where you hurl a hammer seems kind of silly and turns your Crusader from a tanker into a longer range attacker which it - IMO - is the exact opposite of what it's meant to be.



Situationally useful, I've found. Trying to go toe-to-toe with the final boss seems to be a recipe for getting your face smashed in on any difficulty past Torment I. Run around dodging and chucking hammers at it is a recipe for easier success. Worked on my Barbarian as well - used all the ranged skills to great success after getting my teeth kicked in a few times going in with dual axes swinging.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, when possible, ranged is actually better. For Crusader that means Phalanx builds or some of the shield toss builds - which rely on specific items. I've used this guy to pretty good effect up to about Torment 3 though:

Lightning Hammerdin - For Those Who Want To Destroy T1-T4 - Crusader: The Church of Zakarum - Diablo III Class Forums - Forums - Diablo Fans


----------



## mongey (Sep 18, 2014)

so after being away a week got some time last night and fought and beat diablo for the 1st time . I'm playing on hard and it was suprigisingly easy by myslef with my witch doctor. diablo kinda got stuck on my herd of dogs , gargantuan and fetishes and i pounded him with spirit barrage and fire bombs and he just died


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 19, 2014)

mongey said:


> so after being away a week got some time last night and fought and beat diablo for the 1st time . I'm playing on hard and it was suprigisingly easy by myslef with my witch doctor. diablo kinda got stuck on my herd of dogs , gargantuan and fetishes and i pounded him with spirit barrage and fire bombs and he just died




You know you're a twisted person when even the ruler of Hell can't hang with the type of fetishes you have. 

So I beat the game with my sorc on normal last night and am already at level 44. I plan to beat the game on every difficulty, so I feel I'm getting the right amount of experience for what I'm doing. Also, I'm getting legendary rings and blacksmith plans for set items left and right.


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2014)

Hit level 26 today, current DPS is around d 367ish. Been using Legendary weapons since like level 11 and my shields are always fvcking beastly so my Armor rating total is just over 11K  Running with Slash/area damage, shield toss, Celestial Steed, Heavens Sword and Iron Skin. Its insane how beastly my Crusader is.


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2014)

Aaaand I kept playing after dinner and made it to level 30. Current stats are:

STR - 917 (919.5 for DPS) with a +60% to Criticals
Armor - 1,743 (Not sure what the 22.4K on the main screen means)
Life/Hit - 168
VIT - 881

Also started getting socketed gear which is the absolute tits. Shit has added so many little perks to my gear and increased my stats.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 20, 2014)

MFB said:


> Got started on my character today with the PS4 version, feels so much nicer than the PC one. Hell, when I originally played as a Monk I didn't even know there was a dodge-roll button, but on the PS it's just a flick of the stick. Rolled Crusader this time for some variation and I'm really enjoying it; he's both offensive and defensive, as well as good at crowd control with his skills. Slower than the Monk (or so it feels) but overall he's crushing it for me.
> 
> Found WAY better gear than I feel like I should have as well, like, I'm only level 7 but I've got a shield that dropped with a 59 armor rating + 19% block chance and I forget what amount of damage it blocks. Like, it was a ridiculously high jump since the one I was using before that was only like, 12-15 armor rating and half the block chance.



I felt this way, too. I had Diablo 3 for PC around when it came out, and I didn't like it, it felt like a grind, and just wasn't fun. 

But when it came out for PS4 I picked it up, and I haven't really stopped playing it. I have a Demon Hunter that's level 26 Paragon now, and I just finished story mode with a Monk. 

My monk seems to not be leveling as fast as my DH, but DH is stupid easy and pure amazeballs DPS.

I started a wizard today, and have a crusader and barbarian that I've played with a little, but I love my Demon Hunter, I've transmog'd his gear and messed with the dyes. All I do is switch from Abyssal, Infernal, and the expensive white one.

The game really plays well with a controller, too, I was pretty shocked at how easy it was to play with the DS4.

I've been dying to find people to play with on PS4, so if you guys want to play lmk.


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2014)

How do you get Paragon points? I was reading on it today and it sounds like its only after you reach Level 60, so its kind of like TVHM in BL/BL2 and now you get to affect your stats besides just your gear/sockets.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 20, 2014)

You get them after you hit the level cap. 60 in base game, 70 in expansion. Any experience you get adds to your paragon levels. Used to be they'd just increase treasure find percentages and damage, but now you can customise them - adding a paragon point to increase your STR, or critical hit rate, or resistances, or what-have-you.

They're account-wide, so if you have (as I do) a couple of level 70 dudes, any paragon points you get on them also transfer to your other dudes. For each dude you can customise how you spend them, and you get the same amount of points per dude. 

Example: grind stuff with my 70 Barbarian. Kill loads of stuff, get loads of gear, get experience points, get paragon levels. Now I have 5 paragon levels. My Barb can spend those 5 points increasing his beastliness. My 70 Wizard now also has access to 5 points to spend on his own different beastliness. Even better, my 42 Crusader has 5 points to spend on her crazy religious shield-wall beastliness. And my poor neglected angsty 11 Demon Hunter has 5 points to spend on his arrow-shooting and brooding skills.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 20, 2014)

I was wondering why my other characters showed the same paragon level as my DH.

This explains it.


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 20, 2014)

After playing Diablo 2 for 1000+ hours on PC (not even kidding), i was so pumped for Diablo 3 when it released on PC, but i found myself tired of i before quite long. I've got to say, since release they really have improved the experience so much, and I never thought i would ever play a Diablo game on console and love it, but I do!

Controlling the game is great and I think I'm going to try to get the platinum trophy - even if it means that I have to play in hardcore mode (something I didn't ever do, even in Diablo 2). Wish me luck and feel free to add RiZZFiSH on PSN if you want to send gifts my way, and vice versa


----------



## asher (Sep 20, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> You know you're a twisted person when even the ruler of Hell can't hang with the type of fetishes you have.
> 
> So I beat the game with my sorc on normal last night and am already at level 44. I plan to beat the game on every difficulty, so I feel I'm getting the right amount of experience for what I'm doing. Also, I'm getting legendary rings and blacksmith plans for set items left and right.


 
Adventure mode is definitely where it's at.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 20, 2014)

I only have the base game, so no adventure mode/crusader/act V/etc for me. 

If finances weren't as tight as they are right now, I'd pull the trigger and get the expansion. I'm eager to give the angel of death a whoopin'.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 20, 2014)

I saw it for $20 at Gamestop recently. I almost bought it and the base game again for PC.

but if I do that, I'd end up installing it at work, and then I'd do even less...

I keep forgetting, but my PSN is Sicarius23. If any of you have the console and want to team up, or want to get carried through an area, lmk.


----------



## asher (Sep 20, 2014)

Oops, forgot adventure mode wasn't added to the base game. 

My friend is running my Season Witch Doctor up to 70. WE just spent about two hours in Torment 6 and I went from 22 up to 65.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 21, 2014)

Decided to play around with my Barbarian again (Level 60, Paragon 22 because I have base game so cap before paragon levels is at 60) and thought I'd take some screenshots because reasons...

Behold, my fearsome psychobarb:






Almost a million in critical hit damage. Get on my level:


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2014)

Up to 36 (maybe 37) and now doing around 10K per hit, and starting running with the Combustion skills that explodes immediately as well as Zakeraths Champion; and HOLY SHIT. That skill is a fvcking beast. Its like a tank suit for your Crusader, and when combined with Iron Skin and Laws of Valor it ruins enemies. I killed Azmadon in like 15 seconds if not less.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 21, 2014)

Decided to give torment a shot with my barb and I actually died a couple times for the first time since I was playing in Inferno. The game just became a lot more interesting...


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2014)

Snagged a shot of my Crusader before I called it a night, he's lookin' might purdy with that black and gold. I also got into combining gems, and man does that shit boost your stats right up there as well. Crafted a few Perfects already and trained my Jeweler all the way up to level 10 just because, so when I do get that many, I can craft some Imperials.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 21, 2014)

it gets stupid expensive, though. Jewels are a cash sink.

Abyssal Dye 





Infernal Dye


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't buy any gems just combine the ones I've got; and the Imperials and even the Radiant/Perfect add a solid chunk of stats. A radiant Emerald adds an extra 40% to Critical Hits, which is a BIG chunk. Same thing for Topaz, a highly crafted one adds an extra 50 pts per hit to enemies. So it adds up in the long run


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't think you can buy gems. I know it's like 300k for an Imperial combine, though. That shit adds up quick.


----------



## MFB (Sep 22, 2014)

I beat it just now at level 41. Didn't realize it was only 4 acts in the regular game with Act 5 being Reaper of Souls add on. 

I expected more out of the finale, but it was my usual boss move of Iron Skin, enable Laws of Valor and Zakeraths Champion then wail away. Dodge rolled from a majority of the attacks, threw in a few Shield Tosses and voila. Dead. Even the loot I got wasn't really that great besides the Helm and the weapon was a better version of what I already had MINUS a socket. 

I'm gonna finish the expansion then go through on Hardcore mode, or start another character


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried to do Hardcore mode with a fresh witch doctor. I died before reaching level 10.

Also deleted my level 12 Crusader, only to recreate another female crusader for no apparent reason.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 22, 2014)

As boss as my Barb is, I'm finding myself REALLY hating how quickly she tears through her fury. Even with that one passive skill that lets her regen fury when not in use, using whirlwind and other skills eats through it too quickly. 

I don't have this issue regarding my Wizard, whose arcane spells eat up a lot of arcane power, but it regens super fast. I have a feeling that I'm going to just go back to playing the Wizard because her Disintegrate spell is legit af. I clear entire rooms quickly with it and I get that arcane power back fast.

Shame too because I have some amazing gear right now and I almost have a complete Demon's set equipped now. I just need the bracers, and I'm just a few exquisite essences from being able to make it.


----------



## MFB (Sep 22, 2014)

That's how my Crusader was, I felt like I was using up a ton of Wraith but I think in the actual game I only ran out like twice, maybe three times. Later in the game I was saved by my gear since most of it would regenerate Wraith from hits/enemies killed/etc...


----------



## asher (Sep 22, 2014)

When I'm managing it right I can run my Crusader's Blessed Hammer spam without using any normal left-click generators on my bar at all, but solely off of Provoke and Shield Glare with runes and managing position and mob pack size. I don't know Barb very well but there are probably some skills like that you could use that generate Fury based on mobs in an area?


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 22, 2014)

When I was running single hand crossbow on my DH, it would eat through Hatred like crazy. Switched to a normal Crossbow, and I'm able to keep up pretty well since it shoots slower, my gear (Lvl 70 Demon and Lvl 70 Sage [I think it's sage. 3 pieces gives 50% Gold and Item Find]) has enough regen that it keeps up pretty quick when I use the Vengeance spell the one that turns the bow into a machine gun.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 22, 2014)

I always seem to plateau for long periods of time when it comes to gear. That being said, I got a Mirrorball from the bloodshard merchant for my Wizard the other day. Up until then, I was getting wrecked by mobs fairly often on Torment. Now I can run through T2 with little issue. I think I'm gonna move up to T3 next time I sit down to play. My Witch Doctor runs through T2 pretty easily as well. My only gripe?

NOT ENOUGH SOCKETED GEAR!


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 22, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> NOT ENOUGH SOCKETED GEAR!



This. Though I consider myself fortunate that when I made myself the Demon's Skin set chest armor, it decided to spawn with three sockets. So two star rubies and a radiant square diamond reside in it and my damage potential has gone through the roof, and the added elemental resistance helps some too.
Each normal hit using frenzy does about 200k now, with crits getting up to 1 million. I didn't get a chance to screencap it, but last night I get a crit of 1,021,000. I think I need to start putting more amethysts in to do something about my health. T1 and higher really packs a punch.


Edit:
Got my Wizard up to level 51. I now have the rune that lets me cast a familiar that regenerates arcane power. Combined with my convergence rune on disintegrate, I can destroy most anything and use almost no arcane power to do it. This makes me so damn happy. I don't even want to play as my barbarian now because I feel so boss as this wizard.


----------



## MFB (Sep 23, 2014)

Sadly I'm at the level where all the stuff I can craft for armor is just way too high for me to get at the moment (I'm 44-going-on-45, and it's minimum 54) and everything that drops is only like 10 armor points better, or +25/35 STR/VIT better so it's not really a huge leap up anyhow. 

Snagged a pretty gnarly Telranden's Hand after I killed Uzrael too, which finally but an end to the reign of Darklight's I had been using. I've also found myself largely equipping sockets with either Diamonds or Topaz, both of which increase resistance against all, which I figure is my best bet instead of specializing. Weapons I usually add Emeralds or Amesthyst for Crit/Life on Hit bonuses, as I don't need extra damage to Elites or extra weapon damage from Rubies. 

I just wish more Legendary recipes dropped, I've got like ...5 so far, 2 of which have lvl 60 reqs and then 2 more are friggin weapons I can't use (Daibo and Longbow)


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 23, 2014)

Found the plans for Robes of the Horadrim, but after teaching it to the blacksmith, it won't come up in my list. I'm guessing maybe I'm too low level for it? (level 55 now)


----------



## asher (Sep 23, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> Found the plans for Robes of the Horadrim, but after teaching it to the blacksmith, it won't come up in my list. I'm guessing maybe I'm too low level for it? (level 55 now)



The blacksmith has different filters to use, so change to show all.

ed: as for gems, I'm pretty sure at the top end you're almost categorically better using your primary stat gem in armor and crit damage in weapons. Until you hit 70 and start acquiring nicer and nicer gear and being able to be picky about stat combos and you can pump crit chance & damage I'd just run Rubies in weapons.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> I tried to do Hardcore mode with a fresh witch doctor. I died before reaching level 10.



Question: 

On Hardcore mode on the consoles, can you save you character on to a USB flash drive, so when you die, you can just reload your character from the flash drive?


----------



## asher (Sep 23, 2014)

Everything is stored on battle.net, so no.


----------



## MFB (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says about Diablo 3, any game that features a Legendary weapon with an ability to span a herd of murderous cows that do 10% of my DPS is A-OK in my book.

Seriously, the Bovine Bardiche that I picked up from killing Malthael is god damn insane. It's a base damage of around 350, with a +350~ to both STR and VIT, plus it has a socket so I've got a +45% to CRIT which I'm gonna swap for a Flawless Square Topaz and grant an extra +100 damage to melee/ranged attackers. It's got two other properties that I'm forgetting right now, but Oh. My. GOD.

I also color coordinated my Crusader to look like Boba Fett


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 25, 2014)

After putting in some time today, I got my Wizard up to level 60, and up to Paragon 15. I scored myself a pair of Fire Walker boots. These things are amazesauce. Anyone that's played Diablo II as a sorceress would remember the skill Blaze right? That's what these things do continuously, and does 100% of my weapon damage the whole time. I can literally just stand there doing nothing and still kill enemies. 

Also, minus the gloves, I found the plans for and made myself the entire Demon's set. This seems to work better for the wizard than for the barbarian. Dyed everything gold because bling-bling, yo! (I apologize for that)






After finding/making all the good gear that I did today, I'm playing through on Expert mode and I'm finding it easier to beat than I did on normal when I was still leveling up. 
Still gonna work on beating it on every difficulty because challenge.


----------



## asher (Sep 25, 2014)

MFB said:


> I don't care what anyone says about Diablo 3, any game that features a Legendary weapon with an ability to span a herd of murderous cows that do 10% of my DPS is A-OK in my book.
> 
> Seriously, the Bovine Bardiche that I picked up from killing Malthael is god damn insane. It's a base damage of around 350, with a +350~ to both STR and VIT, plus it has a socket so I've got a +45% to CRIT which I'm gonna swap for a Flawless Square Topaz and grant an extra +100 damage to melee/ranged attackers. It's got two other properties that I'm forgetting right now, but Oh. My. GOD.
> 
> I also color coordinated my Crusader to look like Boba Fett



Nuuuuu leave the diamond!

ed: unless it's an Emerald that does crit. in which case leave that 

a bit of extra damage reflection is a complete pittance in comparison to more and harder critting unless you're super stacking a Thorns build.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 25, 2014)

asher said:


> Nuuuuu leave the diamond!
> 
> ed: unless it's an Emerald that does crit. in which case leave that
> 
> a bit of extra damage reflection is a complete pittance in comparison to more and harder critting unless you're super stacking a Thorns build.



QFT. 

I put a radiant square emerald in that big hammer of mine and started doing a shit ton (an actual empirical measurement) more damage that way. Enough so that I literally breezed through Act 1 on Expert without even trying. Keep emeralds in your weapons whenever possible.


----------



## asher (Sep 25, 2014)

High level rubies from your maxed out characters are *great* when levelling because any weapon with a socket and a high level ruby will vastly outstrip normal level appropriate rolls, but when you start gearing with Legendaries you see much more from the crit.

Eventually I'll remember and post up my 'sader.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 26, 2014)

Received a set of bracers from MFB last night. Returned the favor with 20x Infernal and 20x Purity dyes.

Just realized that's 201600 gold worth of dyes.

Ah, I can't wait to get back into adventure mode with my DH, and my Monk is almost 70, this will be an eventful weekend.


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2014)

Those dyes helped too bro, now my shit looks rad  Most recent one before I transmog'd everything to look more decked out.





Did you buy those dyes or just find them? I'd feel bad if you just gave me $200K worth of dye you paid for


----------



## asher (Sep 26, 2014)

You'll make 200k back pretty fast, don't worry


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought the Infernals for you, the Purity I had in my stash. 

You have to buy them from a vendor, it's not that big of a deal lol. I buy a lot of them at a time, because they're just rad. 

There's also a Gold and a Green. I've only seen the gold once, and the Green isn't very good looking. 

I have the Abyssal on my monk, and it makes it look like a deep brown, and the gold accents on the armor make it look awesome.


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 26, 2014)

Woop, just got all the PS4 trophies for hardcore, and it was pretty damn easy with a witch doctor! Now the arduous task of levelling all classes to 70..


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm gonna try Hardcore with Demon Hunter shortly. Going back from Act I with my Crusader on Hard is just kind of meh, and while I could start a ranged Crusy build, that might as well be a DH; so there's my reason to start HC.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 27, 2014)

I wonder how easy it would be with DH..

Faceroll probably. But I die a lot, and most of the time it's from the ....ing spinning arcane laser bullshit, blue glowing mobs place down. 

Seriously, .... those things.


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2014)

I was wondering where those came from! I couldn't remember if it was an Enchantress ability that was meant for crowd control, or if it was an enemies since the damage was basically negated by my Life Per Hit/Kill/Second.

I'd imagine on console DH on HC wouldn't be terrible since there's dodge-roll but on PC, probably annoying as hell since you'd be running circles around enemies - literally.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 27, 2014)

So to blow off some steam from stuff today, I put a fair bit more time into this game. Here's what I ended up with:






Which looks like






Also, I'm fairly sure that I found a way to convert the game to homosexuality...














My day just became way more awesome.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm still missing 3 pieces for the Staff of Herding.


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, DH was a waste of my time. Spent half my battles rolling away from enemies trying to put distance between us to shoot/attack; and she has her skill pool split between Hatred and some other thing for Sneak skills which is pure BS. Every other class has a full 100pts dedicated for ALL skills. Ended up losing her around level 8 or maybe 10.

Rerolled with a Monk on HC, its infinitely better


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 27, 2014)

I made it to level 4 and got butt touched by a group of elites.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to add that I didn't use the Staff of Herding to go to Whimsyshire. I kept finding rainbow treasure loot goblins who dropped rare items when killed, and opened a portal to the place upon death. This happened to me like 3 times so far. I was trying to play the game on Expert and was just bored to tears with how easy the game was for me. Played on Master and more or less the same thing. Put the game on Torment 1, found an adequate challenge, then started getting rainbow goblins out of nowhere.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2014)

The farm is pretty damn amazing.

Also, freaking weaksauce reduced mob density consolers


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 27, 2014)

Also, if anyone here is playing on PC and wants to team up, my username is jessicametal. Send me a request and let me know that you wanna do co-op. (otherwise, I will just sit in a private game all to my lonesome  )


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 27, 2014)

Can treasure goblins open portals in the console version? I saw the update video highlighting the recent changes before I the PS4 version was released, but it seems not all of the updates carried into the console version! Dang


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2014)

I saw two open portals while in HC today, so console has it as well


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, there's two kinds of portals that can open too. One leads to Whimsydale (an almost identical version of Whimsyshire) and another leads to The Vault, where you can battle Greed and earn up to hundreds of millions in gold. My understanding is that it's kinda hard to get a portal to the vault to spawn. I think you have to be on like Torment 6 or higher to find it.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2014)

Troyan - Community - Diablo III

In-game shows 453k DPS, 7.854m toughness, 14k healing, and 8117 Stranth.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 28, 2014)

MFB said:


> I saw two open portals while in HC today, so console has it as well



Interesting, I was wondering if this had made it's way to console.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2014)

My Monk is still going strong at level 22 in the beginning of Act 2. At this point I get more worried by crowds of blues than Elites or bosses. Just started finding socketed gear as well, but Im too cheap to train my Jeweler or Blacksmith so I'm relying on found gear.


----------



## asher (Sep 29, 2014)

Season WD hit 70 last night


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 30, 2014)

I was running rifts the other day, and after I beat the guardians, I usually run around the level to see what else I can find. 

I swear I ran across 8 Treasure Goblins, just hanging out in one area. Popped all my buffs and only managed to get 4-6 of them. That was really weird to find.

What's weird now, is that Nemesis guy, I haven't seen him in a while. But the terror demons will spawn on me en masse now randomly in the middle of the rifts. It scares the shit out of me because they look the same.


----------



## asher (Sep 30, 2014)

Some Rift zones will have giant packs of goblins. I hit about two dozen one rift (though I didn't catch them all - the lightning hammer crusader is bad at chasing and killing them).


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't play last night (documentaries have taken over my life  ), but I have my wizard up to level 60, Paragon 31. It's a bit tough, but I can get her through Torment 2 on the first act while dying only when I get mobbed by several groups of blues/elites. I'll probably have to hang out in the first act for a bit on T2 to try and find better gear before moving on. Still, I'm making pretty good XP and gold when I do go on a killing streak. I think that if I were to find better versions of my current gear, I'd be able to beat T2 without too much trouble.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2014)

Got up to level 27 or 28, somewhere near there, last night and Monk is sort of an odd class to categorize. I mean, you can tank with it but it's unusual compared to Barb/Crusy, and it's not quite a ranged attacker like a Demon Hunter or Wizard would be. The skill set I've got now is basically just Crowd Control - my main attack does sweep damage, my secondary skill also does full 180-degree damage, one of them buffs me to be immune to damage for like, 7 or 8 seconds, then another does damage to seven enemies at a time; so everything hits multiple enemies, with very little being focused on one specific enemy.

Dual-wielding swords at the moment, got some OK legendary stuff but nothing mind blowing; probably because it's relient on DEXT to keep my DPS up, not STR itself.


----------



## asher (Sep 30, 2014)

Monk can get fairly damn tanky, between Epiphany, Mantra of Healing + Shield, Seven-Sided-Strike for invincibility frames, Dashing Strike for good movement, etc, and then things like Sweeping Winds and Lashing Tail Kick (which is ungodly spammable) for decent damage, especially in a Lightning build.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey, I'm using a majority of those! But I don't play him as a Tank, I usually keep moving around with three hits of CW, then a LTK, dash away to another area, more damage, SSS somewhere in the middle, rinse repeat.

I've got Crippling Wave, Lashing Tail Kick, either Serenity or Blinding Flash, Dashing Strike, and Seven-Sided Strike all being used with Mantra of Retribution. Passive skills are Exalted Soul, Seize the Initiative, so I increase like for Spirit spent and some other thing.


----------



## asher (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah. I was using this last I played my Monk, but with a 2H wasn't getting enough spirit:

GUIDE: The Lightning Monk 2.0.6 (UPDATED) - Monk: The Inner Sanctuary - Diablo III Class Forums - Forums - Diablo Fans

I should add this was before the latest patch.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll post about my monk when I get home. I think I'm playing it pretty close to how MFB is.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 30, 2014)

still working on getting mats for green set, but yeah I'm running lightning Monk with Lashing Tail Kick, 2H Mace. kills good.


----------



## asher (Oct 1, 2014)

Been working on my WD with my friend tonight.

He's named *Wololo*. Rep if you get the reference


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 1, 2014)

What the? I was wearing a blue shirt, but when I read your WD's name suddenly my shirt was red!


----------



## asher (Oct 1, 2014)

but isn't it like a perfect WD name?


----------



## ferret (Oct 1, 2014)

A week ago, I told a buddy that I just wasn't willing to pay $40 for RoS, with the caveat that it would go on sale the week after I bought it. So, my hiatus from Diablo III continued.

Low and behold, RoS is now on sale, 50% off. If you've been waiting, now's the time. $20 is much more palpable to me.


----------



## asher (Oct 1, 2014)

DOOOOEEEEEET


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2014)

Seriously, RoS offers a lot for what I imagined would have been half of what it was. Plus the loot you get if totally tits. 

My Monk is now at 32, just got into Act 3 and helping set up the Catapults. It's amazing how well things some times work out, since I looked at the hordes of enemies my Monk/Crusader had to deal with, and I can't imagine my DH being able to handle that many with crossbows/short bows and her skills. It would've been too much on Hardcore.

A nice change of pace for my character was changing LTK's rune to the Flaming Whirlwind one, so that way I can put some distance between myself and the enemies but have that still hit them. I also started using Mystic Vortex over Charging Dash and it's worth it. Thing lasts FOREVER and the damage % is much higher than I would've expected.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 1, 2014)

we need to set up a day when we start two fresh HxC characters and just get as far as possible.


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> we need to set up a day when we start two fresh HxC characters and just get as far as possible.



It'd give me an excuse to start a Wizard  It'll probably have to wait since classes start back up on Tuesday for me, so that means I'll have very little time for gaming between being in class, homework, and real work


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 1, 2014)

It's ....ing October. What the hell kind of late-start classes are you taking?


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2014)

Quarter system bro. 4 semester a year with alternating 1-week/3-week breaks. October 5th - December 22nd for the last quarter of the year


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 2, 2014)

Since everyone kept talking about monks, I went ahead and played around with the level 4 one I had from when I was doing the demo (had it for years now  ).

I'm now up to level 21 and enjoying it. What's not to love about a kung fu master with the equivalent of the old paladin's auras?


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 2, 2014)

So I have a level 70 WD, barb and monk now, and working with the other classes now. Unfortunately my Crusader is my current 'friend character', which I only play with when my mate comes around so he's pretty neglected, and i'm really not enjoying the wizard or DH, it seems like the only worthwhile skills for either are their channelled 'beam' attacks. Basically everything else is just to synergise to allow those moves to deal optimal damage....


----------



## ferret (Oct 2, 2014)

Since I bought RoS yesterday, I decided to start a season Crusader. Level 45 now, will finish up to 70 shortly...


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2014)

Finished the main game with my Monk on Hardcore. The Legendary I was using at the time had a 50% chance to Stun on hit so half the time Diablo was stunned. I also realized for most of the mini events that happen I just use my Mantra of Retribution and Seven Sided Strike to kill them in half a heartbeat and reap the XP/gold.

Now to kill Malthael and be done with it


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2014)

Also, pics for posterity

Crusader





Monk, she's one bad bitch





I love how even when I beat the game on HC, or at all, I still get gifts for other people. I killed Diablo, and as I was going through all the loot, Sicarius got another god damn Legendary gift! WHAT WITCHCRAFT DO YOU KNOW?


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 4, 2014)

I've found 3 for you from Rifts, so idfk. It's good though. I need the salvage mats from legendary items


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I bought Reaper of Souls with that sale on also. Lots of fun. 

Although they really need to let you play on harder difficulties before beating act 4. I was doing damage to bosses so fast that their taunts at certain damage points were interrupting each other. Bah. 

Torment is much more of a fun challenge.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 5, 2014)

I got my Monk up to level 34. It's weird because when I first started playing as her (back around 6 months after initial release), I absolutely hated the monk as a character. Now I love her. Mystic ally is such a useful skill on Normal difficulty. I just add the fire rune for it, and half the time I don't even need to attack enemies; between the ally and my templar, they do all the killing for me. LTK with sweeping armada rune seems to work really well on large groups of enemies and on bosses. On Normal difficulty, I can use just one LTK around a group of blues and 9/10 times they all die with that one hit. Pretty legit stuff.

I killed Belial within 10 seconds of him going Voltron size, got a legendary bracers, and plans for the Aughild set. Felt good.


----------



## MFB (Oct 5, 2014)

Pretty sure Aughild is the set I'm using on my lady-monk up there, but with some Transmog applied to it for maximum "PAPOW!" factor. Chest, pauldrons and headset so I get the most amount of bonuses possible, and crazy high armor rating to boot.


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it just me, or are Crusaders way overpowered compared to other classes at a similar level? My Crusader was able to run through Torment around level 45, where most of my other characters couldn't manage that until almost hitting 70. Although my Witch Doctor and Wizard are on T2 and T3, respectively haha (dat mirrorball tho).


----------



## asher (Oct 6, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> Is it just me, or are Crusaders way overpowered compared to other classes at a similar level? My Crusader was able to run through Torment around level 45, where most of my other characters couldn't manage that until almost hitting 70. Although my Witch Doctor and Wizard are on T2 and T3, respectively haha (dat mirrorball tho).



Just you, I think. Though some builds get competitive faster, Crusaders have a considerably harder time at T4+ than some of the higher meta classes.


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 7, 2014)

asher said:


> Just you, I think. Though some builds get competitive faster, Crusaders have a considerably harder time at T4+ than some of the higher meta classes.



Took the wind outta my sails haha. Yeah, the more I leveled up, the harder things got for my Crusader, even with gear upgrades. I didn't even go higher in difficulty . Gonna switch back to Witch Doctor and Wizard. I have the most fun with them.


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 7, 2014)

Also, Gems in weapons. Do you guys find that Reds or Greens generate more overall damage? I've always used Red before.


----------



## asher (Oct 7, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> Also, Gems in weapons. Do you guys find that Reds or Greens generate more overall damage? I've always used Red before.



Use Rubies until you hit 70 and start breaking into higher level gear with a particular build and gear traits in mind, and then switch to Emeralds once you get something else pushing up your crit chance.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 7, 2014)

Decided to mess around with a new witch doctor and am very impressed. Basically it reminds me of a cross of the Amazon and the Necromancer from Diablo 2. I use the poison dart with the rune that lets you shoot multiple darts, and poison zombie dogs. I seem to be clearing large quantities of enemies very quickly; to the point that I had to move the difficulty up from normal to hard. Naturally, I just got the quest for the third sword shard piece in Wortham, and I'm almost to level 20. I'm just leveling up so fast. 


I might stick with this one for a bit and use it to grind through paragon levels once I hit 60.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 8, 2014)

Consoles are now updated to 2.1

Patch 2.1.0 Now Live on PS4 and Xbox One - Forums - Diablo III


----------



## MFB (Oct 8, 2014)

So how does Adventure Mode work? Does it mean I can use my HC Monk in a non-HC version where she can die but still come back? I wanna try it for the achievements but don't wanna risk losing her in there or a Greater Rift that I don't make it through in time


----------



## asher (Oct 8, 2014)

Adventure mode is going to get you better rewards, but I would assume HC is still HC, and if you die you die. It just means bounties/rifts instead of grinding the Acts.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

Then my Crusader shall have to press on in her stead


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 9, 2014)

MFB said:


> So how does Adventure Mode work? Does it mean I can use my HC Monk in a non-HC version where she can die but still come back? I wanna try it for the achievements but don't wanna risk losing her in there or a Greater Rift that I don't make it through in time



After you finish the game, you just bounce between the acts doing specific bounties. 

So you go to ACT I, do the 5 bounties, get a package from Tyrael that has rift fragments, mats, gems, sometimes black smith recipes.

then you go to ACT II, OR, you can run the Nephalem Rift, which is it's own thing that gives you the option to try and get new gear, crafting recipes, gems, random stuff, you can speed run them, or take your time, either way you have to get 100% on a bar for killing mobs, and then a random gold level mob comes in as a boss and you kill them for rewards. 

If you beat it too fast, the next one you go to will be more difficult, there's an entire strategy to it online.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

Nephalem Rifts are timed as well? I thought that was just the Great Rifts, but oh well. I'll probably give it a go sometime soon, but realistically it won't happen till December since classes are gonna be brutal.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 9, 2014)

They have a soft timer, you can stay in it for however many levels exist. There are trophies and challenges that are based on time, though. Once you leave and go talk to Orek to get your Gold and XP reward, the rift closes in 30 seconds, then it generates another random one when you try again.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ah, OK that makes sense. So it's a timer in the sense that you CAN play it that way, but you don't have to if you don't want to.

Interesting...


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

Ah, OK that makes sense. So it's a timer in the sense that you CAN play it that way, but you don't have to if you don't want to.

Interesting...


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 10, 2014)

oh god, I found the blue treasure goblin that lets you into Whimsydale.

It was terrifying.


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got a patch update on the PS4 version last night informing me of the treasure goblin vault rifts, the nephalim greater rifts and whatnot. It seems they may have not been in the console version after all, whether that be region based or because I was on the PS4. Regardless, keen to go and hunt some goblins - there is a 'community event' currently active meaning all goblins spawn in pairs. The first pair i killed gave me a legendary and a big stack of materials!


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy shit, the loot from Adventure mode is insa.e I'm noe hitting for anywhere from 300K to 1.4M on a good hit. Usually its somewhere around 630k which isn't bad by any means. Also found a ton of Marquis jewels that I'm combining, just holding out for a socketed weapon to throw my Imperial Topaz in; which adds an extra 3500/hit to melee AND ranged attackers


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 10, 2014)

Lately i've been exclusively playing adventure mode, even with my level 1 characters. It's a bit tougher from the get go but once you get a few levels and can craft yourself some gear it's full steam ahead - such faster progression than in story mode


----------



## asher (Oct 10, 2014)

RickSchneider said:


> Lately i've been exclusively playing adventure mode, even with my level 1 characters. It's a bit tougher from the get go but once you get a few levels and can craft yourself some gear it's full steam ahead - such faster progression than in story mode


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2014)

Crafting seems to be good at lower levels, but the drops you get at the higher are usually better of the bat and you'll go through a good chunk of materials crafting something better; and that 'better' is usually by a slim margin.


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah pretty much all i go for is a better weapon with a socket, then throwing a nice ruby in there. Basically ensures you have the best possible dps until lvl 45ish


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 18, 2014)

So I had a bit of cash left over from paying off my bills, so I went ahead and grabbed RoS. The nephalem rifts are a lot of fun and in about the span of a night, I beat Act V and got my seasonal wizard up to level 70. I'm just dying to take on Greed, so any suggestions as to how to get the portal to his lair to open up more often? I could really use the extra 30 million gold.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 22, 2014)

I only got 16 million when I opened it up, but I was only rocking Torment 1 at that point. 

It's entirely randomly chance and they won't open the portal in a Rift and treasure goblins won't appear at all in a Greater Rift. 

So farming the shit out of bounties is your best bet.


Edit:
Also, Blizzard tag is AxeHappy#1123 if anybody wants to add me. Playing solo is not nearly as much fun or rewarding.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, I've been trying really hard to get a goblin rift to open, but they seem to only want to send me to Whimsydale. Not that I mind making pink sparkle unicorns blow up and stuff, but I keep running out of cash due to things like gem combining and crafting.

But yeah, I think I'm starting to love doing the bounties more because the gear I get from the horadric caches is epic. I got a ring of royal grandeur, which allows you to get the higher bonuses of set items one piece earlier. IE, if the bonus takes 3 pieces of a set to obtain, you can get it with just 2 pieces. It's an epic ring to find. I've gotten a fair number of other really cool unique pieces of gear through bounties as well. Also, I even got a source set item from Kadala for just 25 blood shards. That definitely put a grin on my face. 

Still, my favorite piece of gear that I'm rocking right now is the unique two-handed sword called Scourge. With a high ranking emerald in its socket and the unique demonic fury blast that it does 30% of the time that you attack, I can get around 23 million in damage on Torment II.
And I have you added, Axehappy. Just send me a game request whenever you wanna party up.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 22, 2014)

....ing Rainbow Goblins. They never should have added them in. Leave Whimsyshire to the people whom went through the effort of building the staff and un-nerf it. Jerks. 

I was using Scourge when I slayed Diablo. Bad ass weapon. Haven't gotten one again since I levelled up though so I'm using Maximus. Which summons a daemon to attack things for me and connects us by a fire chain. The fire chain does more damage than I do. Hah.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a couple Maximus swords myself, but the Scourge seems to do more damage when I use Disintegrate and Blizzard with it. All the elites that mob and surround me get a rather nasty surprise that kills half of them in one shot, and finishes them off with the next blast, nevermind the fact that my blizzard does like +1000% weapon damage. 

Also, I'm up to Paragon 80 now. I have 20 points into gold find, so I'm just waiting for that Greed portal to open up.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, Scourge was murdering everything when I was using it. Just got it in my 40s. Not rolled well enough to stick around in the level 70 endgame. 

I'm working on changing my build from a furious charge build. I have enough of the Raekor's set with my RoRG, but need to find some other loot to really make it work. I was a whirlwind build for so long, but it just doesn't dish out enough DPS to work for level 70 endgaming. 

Gotta go farm some normal rifts.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 29, 2014)

So I started a Crusader, got her maxed out at 70, and I am at over paragon 120 and counting. I stripped my wizard of most of her gear for the crusader and it was worth it. My wizard just couldn't handle anything beyond T2 without problems, whereas I was almost holding my own on T4-T5 (I'm rocking T1 just for the rifts for now).

I'll post a pic of what she looks like, but I transmorged most of my gear for sheer aesthetic value. But yeah, with a royal emerald in scourge, after enchanting it from intelligence boosts to strength boosts, I'm knocking 'em dead.
Also blessed hammer is so much more powerful in D3 than it was in D2 and that's saying something. With the limitless rune added, I get tons of hammers whirling around for only 10 wrath. It's so awesome.


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2014)

Lightning and flame hammers are kind of nuts because of all the extra procs from either the attached lightning arcs or the flame trails.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I hate that shield skin so much 

The rest is cool.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, it's kinda bulky. But the rest of the designs I had didn't quite fit either, so I went with the lesser of the evils. 

But all shall bow before the righteous might of the fearsome Crusader!


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 30, 2014)

I decided that I'm in a sharing mood, so I'll post some more pics. I found all of these legendaries in one single regular nephalem rift run on T1. It was nuts. 









And while I'm at it, let me show you my stash of legendaries and set items. I'd be happy to give some of this stuff away to whoever jumps into a game with me. 








http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q771/jessicametal69/Screenshot039_zps4ab68125.jpg


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 30, 2014)

I decided to cave and get it for PC since no one I know plays console. I'll be starting a new Wizard, Witch Doctor and Demon Hunter, since those are the only classes that don't bore me after a while.

I just wish I could transfer items from my console characters to PC characters.  +2 Mirrorball let me jump 3 difficulties alone...


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2014)

Aren't all those Legendaries account bound? >>


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh shit, I forgot. Yeah, in D3 they bind your legendaries to your account. I played Borderlands 2 so much, so I'm used to sharing whatever I pick up and don't want with people. lol


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2014)

It was a nice thought


----------



## MFB (Oct 31, 2014)

Gotta be on PC only then since I've sent Sicarius legendary stuff before on PSN which means they weren't account bound. Although it may be because they dropped as 'gifts' for him and not just normal Legendaries, so I'm curious now as to if that's the difference?


----------



## asher (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, it might be, because from what I remember stuff that drops out of the Horadric Caches are actually always account bound, and everything else has a two hour window (starting from when you pick it up) in which you can trade it between everyone in your game when it dropped. After the window it locks to account bound to whoever has it.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 31, 2014)

MFB said:


> Gotta be on PC only then since I've sent Sicarius legendary stuff before on PSN which means they weren't account bound. Although it may be because they dropped as 'gifts' for him and not just normal Legendaries, so I'm curious now as to if that's the difference?



I've wondered that myself.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 31, 2014)

I dunno if it applies to console, but I was treated with a very pleasant morning surprise in game when I noticed that there was a community event going on and that I'm getting double xp and double gold find.


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 31, 2014)

Just installed RoS on the 'ole PC. Blizzard tag is LordWiggins#1416. My Wizard is only lvl 12.

fight me irl


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 1, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I dunno if it applies to console, but I was treated with a very pleasant morning surprise in game when I noticed that there was a community event going on and that I'm getting double xp and double gold find.



100% XP and Gold Find is also on Console


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 4, 2014)

Anybody tell me if Reaper of Souls is worth picking up? Just wondering. Haven't played D3 in a while, just installed it again yesterday and it was like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## asher (Nov 4, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Anybody tell me if Reaper of Souls is worth picking up? Just wondering. Haven't played D3 in a while, just installed it again yesterday and it was like a breath of fresh air.



Absolutely. Adventure Mode is so much better.


----------



## loqtrall (Nov 4, 2014)

I guess I can pick it up, won't hurt anything. I've already completely and utterly maxed out my DH, so at least I'll have more to do in that respect.


----------



## asher (Nov 4, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> I guess I can pick it up, won't hurt anything. I've already completely and utterly maxed out my DH, so at least I'll have more to do in that respect.



Pwning Torment 6, huh? 

Also, Crusader is really fun.


----------



## MFB (Nov 4, 2014)

Crusader > *

Its pretty OP, but I've heard its harder on higher levels


----------



## asher (Nov 4, 2014)

I stalled out on T3/T4 with lightning hammer spam, and I'd need to regear pretty hard for the shotgun or the Phalanx builds that I think are the higher level meta.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks to the xp buff, I got a seasonal male barb max leveled with good stuff. I'm REALLY liking some of these legendary gems. Wreath of Lighting and Mirinae, Teardrop of the Starweaver being among my favorites. Having both of those on a character makes all the difference in the world, and I have both at around level 14-15. If I get them up to level 25, they will REALLY own the hell out of everything nearby. Especially Mirinae, for this reason...
"Base Effect: 15% chance on hit to smite a nearby enemy for 2000% weapon damage as Holy.
Upgrade rank grants: +40% weapon damage.
Rank 25 unlocks: Smite a nearby enemy every 5 seconds."

Wreath of Lightning is legit af too because of the way it procs to all nearby enemies:
"Base Effect: 15% chance on hit to gain a Wreath of Lightning, dealing 600% weapon damage as Lightning every second to nearby enemies. Lasts for 3 seconds.
Upgrade rank grants: +10% weapon damage per second.
Rank 25 unlocks: While under the effect of the Wreath of Lightning, gain 25% increased movement speed."

Having that boost in movement speed would be nice too, so that's why I'm leveling it up. Oh and another favorite gem of mine...
Gem of Efficacious Toxin:
"Base Effect: Poison all enemies hit for 2000% weapon damage over 10 seconds.
Upgrade rank grants: +50% weapon damage over 10 seconds.
Rank 25 unlocks: All enemies you poison take 10% increased damage from all sources."
Mix that with the barbarian's hammer of the ancients/thunderstrike rune and it will both stun and do a TON of damage to a lot of nearby enemies. 

Edit: Come to think of it, if you wanted to dual-wield swords and use Rend/Bloodbath, you can do a helluva lot of DOT using both poison and bleed.


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, there's quite a few of the legendary gems that I'd love to use...

IF I EVER FOUND DECENT SOCKETED JEWELRY


----------



## MFB (Nov 7, 2014)

Use the enchantress fool! 

That's what she's there, for you to re-roll the shit you don't want


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 7, 2014)

I've tried that. I NEVER reroll for a socket.


----------



## Defi (Nov 8, 2014)

I love to try this heroin i mean game out but my internet connection is not up to par for gaming. Real drag. Maybe I will try torchlight rather.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 8, 2014)

There's plenty you can reroll for a socket without sacrificing major buffs, like attack speed or reduced resource costs/etc. They're not major sacrifices when you consider how much of a damage boost these gems can give you. Put them in a crappy socketed ring/ammy and they'd still be way worth it. If you have a high damage weapon(s) with high level emeralds in it(them), having items that add damage in the range of 2,000%+ weapon damage on your side is well worth it. Obviously having socketed items that are better makes things all the sweeter, but don't let yourself get hung up on a few small buffs that you'll more than make up for. 


Also, I'm thinking dual-wielding swords works better for Mirinae, since there's double the chance of a hit registering (gem works on a 15% chance on hit), plus the higher attack speed increases the likelihood of activating the gem even more. I've been running Gem of Efficacious Toxin and Wreath of Lightning as well. On weaker enemies, I only have to hit one to get very high-level mighty blows. Just for shits 'n' giggles, I decided to put up the dual swords for a sec and run this setup with Schaefer's Hammer ( Schaefer&#39;s Hammer - Game Guide - Diablo III ) . It was as every bit awesome as I thought it was. If I'm not getting boosted damage smacking people around, I dish it out whenever they hit me too.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> I've tried that. I NEVER reroll for a socket.



Oh you mean the gear itself doesn't have a socket? I thought you meant you had gear with bad stats but a socket va good gear with no socket.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 8, 2014)

Honestly, the legendary gems are so good it's worth re-rolling Crit chance/damage to get a socket if you have to.


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 8, 2014)

I think you guys misunderstood lol. I meant that whenever I attempt to reroll the items, the choice for a socket literally never comes up haha.

edit: Does the damage increase you get from certain legendary gems show up on your overall damage counter when you bring up your inventory? Or do you just kinda have to do the math in your head?


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 9, 2014)

Just keep re-rolling! Didn't take me that long to get sockets on all three of my jewellery spots. Not looking forward to when I replace my amulet and Hellfire ring though. *grumbles*

Sheet stats are largely meaningless honestly. Half the stats on my weapon aren't even included. They have that stupid Orange diamond thingy next to them. My sheet DPS is around 500 000 when I'm not doing anything. I critical for 24 000 000 often.

Edit:
Gotta make sure you re-roll the right attribute though. Not all option will have the chance to give you a socket. Check before hand.


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 9, 2014)

AxeHappy said:


> Just keep re-rolling! Didn't take me that long to get sockets on all three of my jewellery spots. Not looking forward to when I replace my amulet and Hellfire ring though. *grumbles*
> 
> Sheet stats are largely meaningless honestly. Half the stats on my weapon aren't even included. They have that stupid Orange diamond thingy next to them. My sheet DPS is around 500 000 when I'm not doing anything. I critical for 24 000 000 often.
> 
> ...



Hmm... maybe that's the problem. I'll look into that

edit: goddammit. I've runied a perfecty good Serpent's Sparker and a piece from the Firebird set because I don't pay attention to shit.


----------

